

Microsoft to Open Source: You Win - tomh
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/02/21/microsoft-to-open-source-you-win/

======
bayareaguy
First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they fight you, then you
win. - Mahatma Gandhi

